# Best Rebuildable Tank



## AndreFerreira

Hi Everyone,

I have been vaping mostly on drippers and I have had a blast but now Im looking for a Rebuildable Tank with airflow for lung hits. Been looking at the Goblin but the deck looks hard to build on, any advice? I like the look of the billow but how is the airflow? Also been looking at the Sub Tanks but how is the vape quality on the rba deck? Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank You


----------



## rogue zombie

LEMO 2 man... it really seems like the new winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

I have tried a few tanks (last one was the subtank mini), but have found the coiling and wicking to be too irksome and the flavour not as good as dripping (bottom fed convenience in my case). Am, however, tempted to give the Lemo 2 a shot depending on reviews from members here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Honestly I would go with the Goblin, for me by far the best tank I have in my arsenal. Only downfall to the goblin (if you could call it that) is that it drinks juice but the flavour and vapour production is brilliant on those thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

I had a goblin and a billow, sold the goblin and the billow is my daily driver...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

If you want to go single coil:

- Subtank Mini : Great flavour. Great airy draw. Easy to fill. Ability to use commercial coils and RBA base.

- Lemo 2 : Supposedly better on flavour than the subtank. Ability to top fill.

For dual Coils:

- Goblin : Easy to build on thanks to a 4 post design. Amazing flavour, great vapour production and big airflow. Also virtually leak proof if wicked correctly.

Goliath : Insert @Paulie's feedback here. He has one and seems to be enjoying it a lot.

Silverplay : Still deciding how I feel about it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## AndreFerreira

Thanks for the advice guys, I really want one that is leak proof, Ive been looking at build videos and on the Goblin they put the wicking material into the juice channel and one most other tanks they don't.


----------



## Yiannaki

AndreFerreira said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, I really want one that is leak proof, Ive been looking at build videos and on the Goblin they put the wicking material into the juice channel and one most other tanks they don't.



If you want leak proof then for me its either Goblin or Subtank.

The next question then becomes, do you want low maintenance leak proof or high maintenance leak proof.

The Subtank won't require much of you to be leak proof, but as mentioned, the goblin needs careful wicking which can be a PITA when you are in a rush and need to rewick a device.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JW Flynn

I would recommend the kangertech subtank mini, love it to bits, it's my wife's daily device, but still, love it, the taste is brilliant and the clouds are pretty damn good as well... If I was not going for the KUI to see what the whole Bottom Fed thing is all about, I would have definitely had myself one of these tanks as well... and building on the RBA base is really easy... really really easy... I have a 0.37 Ohm build on it, and works like a charm... just have re wick and clean coil after about a week of use as it does tend to gunk up the coil a bit(noting unusual especially with a bit of a lower end build)... Have to mention also that we are mainly putting 85/15 vg/pg mixes into this... 

I see allot of these questions coming in... perhaps we can have a section on the forum, where there are different polls for each category, this would help people firstly just visually to get a general idea of the forum member's views on it... and secondly all discussions can then be under that... This would need to be somewhere prominent on the forum page, so that new members can easily reference it.

It should also not just be for tanks and such, all devices... and these threads can then just be updated, for instance add the new mods on the market... 

For instance, in this case, the general feel and advice tends to go to kangertech subtank X, lemo X, Goblin, Billow and even the Atlantis some times (this one has died off pretty quick, only a few loyal users still on them, and did not offer rebuilding) there could be a poll, that clearly shows the favorites and all the info needed below....

What do the main forum guys think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

I love the goblin and the goliath as i seem to prefer dual coils. These two tanks are the closest i have got to dripper quality flavour, and if you wick them correctly they wont leak. But that is subjective, as are most things when it comes to vaping. I hear the Lemo 2 is a winner too though!


----------



## stevie g

I hate the goblin for its tendency for dry hits at high wattages... All because the build deck only fits 2mm dia coils. Billow handles much better on 3mm coils. It isn't as airy as the goblin but I like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira

@Sprint Is the Billow Airy enough for lung hits?


----------



## stevie g

yes especially if you remove the airflow screws completely. But when I want real lung huts no tanks cuts it, then I go to my dripper.

shortly after I'm back on the billow again as those insane clouds have a tendency to gum up the works (chest and sinuses).

the goblin has a crappy deck in comparison and is only leak proof if stuffed with enough cotton to cause poor wicking.

the billow has a particular refilling process to eliminate leaking but it is just one of those tanks which will never be comfortable on its side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Here is my billow with stainless tank. I need it as I have broke so many glass tanks.


----------



## Silver

JW Flynn said:


> I would recommend the kangertech subtank mini, love it to bits, it's my wife's daily device, but still, love it, the taste is brilliant and the clouds are pretty damn good as well... If I was not going for the KUI to see what the whole Bottom Fed thing is all about, I would have definitely had myself one of these tanks as well... and building on the RBA base is really easy... really really easy... I have a 0.37 Ohm build on it, and works like a charm... just have re wick and clean coil after about a week of use as it does tend to gunk up the coil a bit(noting unusual especially with a bit of a lower end build)... Have to mention also that we are mainly putting 85/15 vg/pg mixes into this...
> 
> I see allot of these questions coming in... perhaps we can have a section on the forum, where there are different polls for each category, this would help people firstly just visually to get a general idea of the forum member's views on it... and secondly all discussions can then be under that... This would need to be somewhere prominent on the forum page, so that new members can easily reference it.
> 
> It should also not just be for tanks and such, all devices... and these threads can then just be updated, for instance add the new mods on the market...
> 
> For instance, in this case, the general feel and advice tends to go to kangertech subtank X, lemo X, Goblin, Billow and even the Atlantis some times (this one has died off pretty quick, only a few loyal users still on them, and did not offer rebuilding) there could be a poll, that clearly shows the favorites and all the info needed below....
> 
> What do the main forum guys think?



I like your idea @JW Flynn 
Thanks for the suggestion - we will definitely keep that in mind.
I agree, there could be some sort of more organised way of comparing the different tanks.
Polls for the best devices in various categories could work quite nicely. 
Only problem is that devices come out so quickly and so often that it would be outdated very soon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

@Yiannaki advice sounds spot on, as usual...but just to add to the confusion here are my thoughts on the matter 

The best all rounder right now is the SubTank Mini (or the new SubTank Plus, if you want tons of juice AND a small airflow setting). However, the RBA base in that still struggles a bit with very high VG juices. Also, it's a single coil device - not a problem for me, but it's not a cloud chaser.

Next is the new baby, the Lemo 2. I've been very impressed with it in my 2 days of use - flavour is much improved over the SubTank Mini and it has more or less the same type of airflow, but handles high VG juices just fine - again a single coil device.

Neither of these tanks leak for me at all - still early days on the Lemo 2, but I've been through 3 tanks already 

The dual coil devices, Goblin, Goliath, Silverplay have huge airflow but also require very specific types of wicking to prevent leaking - they also go through juice that much quicker because of the dual coils and the very large juice channels.

Billow is a great RTA, but it also has some leaking issues if built incorrectly.

I'm not really answering your question...because there is no single correct answer

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

This comes down to a matter of preference. i prefer dripping for the good clouds and awesome flavour.
no tank comes close to that performance.
ive recently used the subtank, subtank mini, goblin and billow. ive sold all of them except for the billow. ive also got a lemo 2 on order.
most people prefer the goblin over the billow tho.
honestly no one can advise you on what will work for you. you will have to try them all out and see which suits your preference. just do yourself a favour and dont set your expectations on getting a vape that equals your drippers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Silver said:


> I like your idea @JW Flynn
> Thanks for the suggestion - we will definitely keep that in mind.
> I agree, there could be some sort of more organised way of comparing the different tanks.
> Polls for the best devices in various categories could work quite nicely.
> Only problem is that devices come out so quickly and so often that it would be outdated very soon.


That is true, and I was thinking of it as I was typing that post... but here is the ting, it would still help... the big thing is that the poll will need monthly (or something in that order) updates... it wont be a static poll... constantly evolving... 

I mean, if I take into consideration when we started moving over from twisp and such... the mpv2.0 was one of THE devices, and that was only capable of 11 watts... don't get me wrong, the higher wattage devices where there, at much much higher prices... since then like LED/LCD TV's the prices have been coming down on higher and higher wattage devices... so the poll would definitely need to be one that is "alive" to cater for this constant growing and evolving market... dont even get me started on temp sensing... lol

They key point here is that it should be prominent on the site, to make it easier for newcomers to access and get direct information... without having to spend hours of siffing trough forum posts ( some times numerous subjects are covered over numerous posts over a forum..) or the hard way, like most of us did, spending a toilet full of money to get to where we are happy with our vape...

it is an idea, that would be a nice to have... so let's see what the creative minds come up with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

My go-to RBA nowdays is the Delta 2 with the rebuildable deck. I don't see it mentioned but I personally love it. Haven't had a dry hit thus far and gives me great flavour with wide enough air flow for lung hits. For dual coils, I seem to prefer the Fogger V4 which hasn't let me down as yet.

Another good option from the reviews of @Philip Dunkley is the Taifun GT2. I haven't tried it as yet but he has alot of good things to say about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton

r0gue z0mbie said:


> LEMO 2 man... it really seems like the new winner


 I have ordered my Lemo2 and i am picking it up from Skybluevaping on the 24th

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Kaizer said:


> My go-to RBA nowdays is the Delta 2 with the rebuildable deck. I don't see it mentioned but I personally love it. Haven't had a dry hit thus far and gives me great flavour with wide enough air flow for lung hits. For dual coils, I seem to prefer the Fogger V4 which hasn't let me down as yet.
> 
> Another good option from the reviews of @Philip Dunkley is the Taifun GT2. I haven't tried it as yet but he has alot of good things to say about it.



The Taifun GT2 is a fantastic RTA, but it is intended more for mouth-to-lung vaping instead of lung hits - the airflow is very constricted compared to the others mentioned here


----------



## Ugi

im gonna put this out there. its old school but the smok rsst is the simplest tank i ever owned.
single coil. operates like rda. bottom fed via stainless steel rope. cotton for wicking. flavour and clouds excellent. its my adv

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Ugi said:


> im gonna put this out there. its old school but the smok rsst is the simplest tank i ever owned.
> single coil. operates like rda. bottom fed via stainless steel rope. cotton for wicking. flavour and clouds excellent. its my adv


Yes, good tank that. Can one still buy one locally? If I remember correctly, a V2 came out.


----------



## Ugi

mate i got two. i love it. 3mm airhole. sweeet.
stock in za not sure if there is


----------



## Viper_SA

Saw some similar tanks with the stainless mesh wicks on the Vapeking site a while back, not sure if it's the same concept as the Smok RSST referred to. Think the generalnterm is 'genesis style'?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ugi

Right on bro. Same genisis attys. No worries about negative pressure leaking issues non.

Btw I own v1 and v2 . No problems at all


----------



## Keith Milton

Viper_SA said:


> Saw some similar tanks with the stainless mesh wicks on the Vapeking site a while back, not sure if it's the same concept as the Smok RSST referred to. Think the generalnterm is 'genesis style'?


 You talking about the Kraken RBA that was displayed with the Stainless Mesh wick.


----------



## DemonicBunnee

Sprint said:


> I hate the goblin for its tendency for dry hits at high wattages... All because the build deck only fits 2mm dia coils. Billow handles much better on 3mm coils. It isn't as airy as the goblin but I like it.



How high is high? Had mine on 35w constantly and no issues, but that's not really high?

I build my Goblin with 2.4mm coils, 26g 10wraps, maybe you should try that, it's a little tight, but some guys like that...

Also on the Goblin, it's not leak proof, I'm not sure why you guys even say that it is, they are known to leak through the air holes (maybe a general wicking issue) as well as the fill screw, which can be fixed with heatshrink, but why should you need to...

Lastly, I won't recommend the Goblin now that the Goliath is available.
Goliath fills easier because of the two juice holes. so no need to be gentle and slow when filling.
No bottom fill hole, so no leaking.
Dual post design almost automatically centers your coils over the air holes, so the build is super easy.
I haven't had any leaking through the air holes and didn't bother to try and get it wicked all perfectly like you HAVE to on the Goblin.
The build deck is actually smaller than that of the Goblin, but I think being dual posts negate that, as I can still fit 2.4mm 10 wrap 26g in there.
My only issue on the Goliath (so far?) is the ~2.5ml tank, it really doesn't last.

I'm running my Goliath at 50w at the moment and I go dry before the wick does.

The Goblin was a great tank until the Goliath fixed all the niggles, now it honestly shouldn't even be considered.

The Taifun GT2 is a stunning tank, it's my SO's adv...
Single coils are easier to build
Fits 3mm coil easily, so its not like vapor production gets left behind vs dual coil tanks.
Wicking is very easy.
No leaks.
Smoothest vape I've had so far, but maybe that's my SO's random juice concoctions...
Needs to be left upright for a bit after laying on its side or it will be dry.

I haven't tried a ton of tanks, because I feel you only really need one good one. Tanks are the work horses for when you can't or don't want to drip.

I feel the Taifun GT2 beats the Goliath on flavor, but obviously falls behind on airflow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## AndreFerreira

Does anybody know if someone is bringing in the Goliath RTA?


----------



## DemonicBunnee

AndreFerreira said:


> Does anybody know if someone is bringing in the Goliath RTA?



Clicky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

for me kayfun ....v4 is nice but original or just a good clone, or the lite plus ...original


----------



## AndreFerreira

Has anyone tried the Smok VCT SubOhm Tank with the rebuildable deck?


----------



## andro

AndreFerreira said:


> Has anyone tried the Smok VCT SubOhm Tank with the rebuildable deck?


@Sir Vape if i remember correctly


----------



## PeterHarris

ah man, i vaped on the wife's Lemo2 last night and now i really want one aswell. 
who wants to buy me one for my birfday ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn

PeterHarris said:


> ah man, i vaped on the wife's Lemo2 last night and now i really want one aswell.
> who wants to buy me one for my birfday ???


ROFLMAO, that is a good one, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoRy13

PeterHarris said:


> ah man, i vaped on the wife's Lemo2 last night and now i really want one aswell.
> who wants to buy me one for my birfday ???


 have one of these and its a beast and a juice hog of note, or maybe its just the smaller tank capacity


----------



## free3dom

RoRy13 said:


> have one of these and its a beast and a juice hog of note, or maybe its just the smaller tank capacity



Definitely not a juice hog...unless you consider the original Lemo one - compared to the goblin/goliath/silverplay the Lemo 2 sips like an english lady 

The reason it feels like that is twofold...first, it holds less juice than the original (3.8ml vs 5ml) and second, the space between the glass and the chimney is very small - so when the juice is only up to the top of the chimney it goes down very very quickly because there really isn't a lot of juice left


----------



## JW Flynn

thse would be juice hogs depending purely on the build you have in them... I think that is the advantage of building your own builds on these... you can make it as you see fit... you can make it juice efficient with it's own characteristics or you can make it a juice hog of note it purely depends on the builds you prefer....

The build on the wife's subtank mini for instance does chow the juice, but not to bad... think we hit a sweet spot with a 0.38 build and 38 watts on the m80 plus... 

One think I can definitely tell you, her going from a big nautilus (not the mini) onto this I have not seen her as happy before... I even enjoy the vape off this.. I would vape it on a bit higher wattage but the wick would not last close as long as it does now.. the way it is set up now she can vape for a week before I have to rewick the coils... and dude it's a lekker vape ek se... really good...

From personal experience I cannot comment on other tanks as I use RDA's and this is the closest we came to RTA's... but it's damn good... I even went as far as saying that I would go for one of these if I was not happy with the KUI, but so far.. things are looking up..


----------



## free3dom

JW Flynn said:


> thse would be juice hogs depending purely on the build you have in them... I think that is the advantage of building your own builds on these... you can make it as you see fit... you can make it juice efficient with it's own characteristics or you can make it a juice hog of note it purely depends on the builds you prefer....
> 
> The build on the wife's subtank mini for instance does chow the juice, but not to bad... think we hit a sweet spot with a 0.38 build and 38 watts on the m80 plus...
> 
> One think I can definitely tell you, her going from a big nautilus (not the mini) onto this I have not seen her as happy before... I even enjoy the vape off this.. I would vape it on a bit higher wattage but the wick would not last close as long as it does now.. the way it is set up now she can vape for a week before I have to rewick the coils... and dude it's a lekker vape ek se... really good...
> 
> From personal experience I cannot comment on other tanks as I use RDA's and this is the closest we came to RTA's... but it's damn good... I even went as far as saying that I would go for one of these if I was not happy with the KUI, but so far.. things are looking up..



With RTAs it's not all about the coil...the size of the juice channels and way the vacuum works (i.e. airflow) has a significant effect on juice usage. And for this reason the Lemo 2 is very similar to the original Lemo in terms of usage - the juice channels are nearly identical 

Of course, if you do build super low ohm coils then you will use more juice, but you may also run into dry hits more frequently as the device isn't really intended for these 

Finally, of course, the amount of time you spend sucking on it also affects juice consumption - so on a great tank I use more juice because I vape the crap out of it 

If you are looking for an RTA that is very very close to an RDA you should have a look at the Goblin/Goliath/Silverplay/Cthulu...they have massive juice channels, dual coil decks, and crazy aiflow so they DO drink juice like mad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

There really is only
one answer here... No not really lol When it comes to tanks there alot to take into account.

1) Do you want a tank that has good flavour and doesnt guzzle juice. Ie Kayfun
2) Do you want a tank to get the same experience as a dripper in terms of flavour and clouds.
3) filling options
4) Single vs Dual Coil
5) Dry hits on high VG Juice
6) Looks and size.

What i can tell you is i am a huge fan of the following since i am a dual coil fan and i want my tanks to taste like drippers and give the same vape experience.

1) Goblin - Great flavour, leaks and bottom feed juice fill.
2) Goliath - Great flavour and clouds! can get build without loosing juice and you dont need tools to fill. (Love this tank)
3) Silverplay - If you add a small chimney and bellcap it turns into a great flavour and looking tank which gives you the dripper experience.

If you are a single coil fan then the lemo 2 and subtank are for you then!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Matt

@Paulie how much bigger is the goliath compared to a goblin or a atlantis?


----------



## Marzuq

For sub ohm tanks with awesome flavour I go with these 3

1. Silverplay has nice big juice channels. Deck and chimney is big n wide so more than enough room to hold on. Clouds are good and flavour is insane 

2. Goblin is not as easy to build on but when you figure it out the airflow on this is amazing. Flavour is great and clouds are right up there with the best 

3. Billow is a middle ground between the silverplay and goblin. Awesome rta. 

I've had the lemo 2 and it comes in at a No.4 

I run these at 0.3/0.4 ohm around 30 to 35 watts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike

Does anyone have some input on a not-so-thirsty RTA that's not all about sub ohming and airflow? Used an Orchid V4 which was pretty good - just wondering if there's anything better out there now that I have finally found an ADV which I can fill and puff on while studying, without hazing up the room 

I generally prefer a dual coil, cool vape. Dual 26ga, 0.6Ω at 3.5V is my sweet spot on my dripper with airflow closed up a little. And want something quite idiotproof in terms of wicking - don't wanna fight to get it to stop leaking / dry hitting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Does anyone have some input on a not-so-thirsty RTA that's not all about sub ohming and airflow? Used an Orchid V4 which was pretty good - just wondering if there's anything better out there now that I have finally found an ADV which I can fill and puff on while studying, without hazing up the room
> 
> I generally prefer a dual coil, cool vape. Dual 26ga, 0.6Ω at 3.5V is my sweet spot on my dripper with airflow closed up a little. And want something quite idiotproof in terms of wicking - don't wanna fight to get it to stop leaking / dry hitting.


I have tried many tanks and hated them all, bar the Aqua V1 - which was also not easily managed. Have now tried the Lemo2 and am quite impressed so far - easy, leak proof, forgiving. Think more for single coil, which suits me well. 

And am curious as to what is the ADV you found?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike

Andre said:


> I have tried many tanks and hated them all, bar the Aqua V1 - which was also not easily managed. Have now tried the Lemo2 and am quite impressed so far - easy, leak proof, forgiving. Think more for single coil, which suits me well.
> 
> And am curious as to what is the ADV you found?



I'm really tempted by the Lemo2. I've bought a Delta2 off the forum and after thinking about things, I'm really considering selling it off to get a Lemo / Cthulhu etc.

I'm a real pain in the ass about getting things exactly the way I want and I've actually ended up being able to DIY something that I just can't get enough of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Mike said:


> I'm really tempted by the Lemo2. I've bought a Delta2 off the forum and after thinking about things, I'm really considering selling it off to get a Lemo / Cthulhu etc.
> 
> I'm a real pain in the ass about getting things exactly the way I want and I've actually ended up being able to DIY something that I just can't get enough of.



The Lemo2 is a great tank  Easy to fill, easily adjustable airflow (to keep the cloudiness down), spectacular flavour, great build quality. Highly recommended 
Even though it's a single coil device, I've built para coils on my original (and the Lemo 2 has almost exactly the same build deck) and they were awesome; you can get the same performance as a dual coil device that way without any of that troublesome wicking 

Cthulhu will also be a great tank I think, but more like a goblin - so the same type of wicking would be needed to keep it from leaking, and it will drink juice in the same way due to the massive juice channels. If you're up for that, I'm sure it will be a great one to get

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Matt

Does a 3mm build fit on the silverplay or is 2mm the max?


----------



## Prefix

Nobody is talking about the Zephyrus by UD (Youde). This is my suggestion for a proper dual cool RTA.

Check it out on SirVape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Prefix said:


> Nobody is talking about the Zephyrus by UD (Youde). This is my suggestion for a proper dual cool RTA.
> 
> Check it out on SirVape



Welcome to the forum @Prefix 
Please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-238#post-229075


----------



## stevie g

Lemo 2 for me, replaced my billow. 

One point I should mention is it has a bit of a hard time with high VG juices that's when you really see the advantages of temp control. 

Lemo2>billow>big dripper>goblin in my opinion.... I've moved away from dual coils after basing most of my vape gear on dual coils now I find the duals not necessary coz the Lemo2 can chuck clouds as well with less heat production.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

